# Dewormer Type



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

New to cows, Have bull. 2 heifers, 2 calves, what is a good pour on de-wormer product? TS has Ivomec and Ivermectin, About $30 difference in price for a 250ml bottle. Also I noticed flies are starting up here in North Florida, is there a salt block I can use or is that also a pour on product. Have a mineral and sulfa block out there now, wife's horses in pasture with them and they all like it. Tried to walk around them and use a sprayer, boy that was fun chasing them. I think they moved so I could get some exercise. LOL Will get better educated as I go but have to start somewhere. Thanks


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sound like you need a corral of some kind. Unless you have some experienced help you better us a pour on wormer,for your own safety. Your climate is very different than mine and I don't have major worm problem,with are months of dry dead feed. But all sources advocate changing,chemestry every year so you don't build up resistanc in the bugs. So I don't think it makes a lot of diffence which brand you start with.Probably a good time to visit with a vet or at least a local farm store that supplies larger cattle operation and has a person that specializes in the sales of vet products.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You can buy a SafeGuard deworming block for just under $50. The block is meant to deworm 12 head (or so) and be consumed with in a couple of days. You might be able to buy a block, leave it our a few days, then reuse it again later.

The pour on dewormers will help more with flies.

You can also feed loose mineral that has IGR fly control added. It is pricy.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I put out Safe-Guard blocks for my cows about 1-1/2 months ago. IIRC directions stated 1 block per 8000#s of cattle. I realize some bossy cows can get more than their fair share of wormer BUT I had too many of my cows that didn't respond so I injected them last week with Cydectin . I'll see if that helps my cows that weren't in very good condition. I think my cattle ate more hay per head this yr and looked worse than previous yrs.


----------



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for info, got lucky had a friend down the road load them up in his trailer (still shopping for myself) and was able to pen them up in front of trailer and inject them each instead of going to his place to use squeeze shoot. Would of though about it and got some fly spray.


----------

